# Hello from Oregon



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rebell. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Greetings from Umatilla!!
I'm not familiar with Warren, where is it?


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

wecome to AT! 

your neighbor from the north:darkbeer:


----------



## mitch r (Apr 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## rebell (May 22, 2010)

cfuhrer said:


> Greetings from Umatilla!!
> I'm not familiar with Warren, where is it?


Just NW of Scappoose.

Rosie's and blacktails are what I live for.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

rebell said:


> Bought my first bow back In January. I had no idea it could be so addicting.
> 
> My son and I are having so much fun shooting in the backyard and going to 3D shoots all over the state.
> 
> Now I have registered here and am having information overload. This is a great forum!


Welcome to AT!! 
Glad you are enjoying it but even more sharing and spending time with the son.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Tex 5 (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome from Wa


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

